# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Прокси для "телеграм"

## plaksivaya_tryapka

Если у кого-то с кем я тут знаком плохо работает "телеграм" (без прокси или постоянно отваливаются публичные прокси), то могу поделиться нормальным прокси.

Это не SOCKS5, который можно применять для любых приложений и веб-трафика, а протокол прокси самого "телеграм" (MTPROTO Proxy) и применим он только для него. Звонить внутри "телеграм" тоже можно по этому прокси.

Пишите в личку, я скину ссылку на прокси. Эту ссылку нужно внутри телеги где-то вставить - отправить самому себе или какому-нибудь боту, например. Если текст ссылки окрасился целиком в синий цвет, то есть "телеграм" распознал это всё как ссылку, то надо просто кликнуть. Лично у меня "телеграм" почему-то сразу не распознал ссылку целиком, только после того, как я перезашёл в чат, в котором я её отправил себе или боту.

Если "телеграм" долго не может приконнектиться (например, несколько часов), а интенет есть, то значит прокси-сервер по каким-то причинам перестал работать и нужно в настройках "телеграм" отключить соединение с этим прокси-сервером. Но за последние несколько месяцев ничего не вырубалось.

----------

